# Funkdocta's DNP journal



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ok so thought I would do this just for something to do and the more real world info and experiences of DNP that are out there the better.

Started on Wednesday night (17th). I will be running with 250mg every day for 14-20 days depending on how i deal with the sides.

Weight at time of starting was 195.2lbs and approx 22-25% bf so hard to get an accurate reading. I will update this when I get a chance most likely wont be every day but will update progress and experiences.

Ok so...

*DAY 1:* 1900 Cals on an rest day. Felt absolutely nothing from the DNP yet (obviously). No change in weight.

*DAY 2:* 1900 Net Cals. Did 1 hour insanity kettle bells in 38 degree temps in the gym... nightmare! Then played football for 1 hour. Still nothing from the DNP. Very slight drop in weight (195lbs dead)

*DAY 3:* Still in day 3 so will update cals tomorrow and the rest. Still not feeling a thing from the DNP but i will say the scales this morning read 193.4lbs.... Not sure if thats the DNP or just a really big poo I had? haha


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Ok so thought I would do this just for something to do and the more real world info and experiences of DNP that are out there the better.
> 
> Started on Wednesday night (17th). I will be running with 250mg every day for 14-20 days depending on how i deal with the sides.
> 
> ...


ah, another one decides to begin the DNP. are you taking the t3 as well?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

200lbs @ 20-25% BF.... Cardio & a calorie deficit diet could have you drop 20-30lbs in 6 months easily...


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

what brand are you using?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

lxm said:


> 200lbs @ 20-25% BF.... Cardio & a calorie deficit diet could have you drop 20-30lbs in 6 months easily...


Yes you are correct... or I could do it in 4 weeks instead.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> ah, another one decides to begin the DNP. are you taking the t3 as well?


No T3 im only doing a short cycle using some ECA for energy.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> No T3 im only doing a short cycle using some ECA for energy.


have you taken all the necessary precautions? sheets, bed linings, fans and whatnot?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> have you taken all the necessary precautions? sheets, bed linings, fans and whatnot?


Yes haha not looking forward to the sweats! So far im not feeling a thing though not even slightly warmer, actually slept under the quilt last night.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Yes you are correct... or I could do it in 4 weeks instead.


It's not that easy.

20 days isnt exactly a 'short cycle' either regarding T3


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

250 is just managable for me. Enjoy.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Yes haha not looking forward to the sweats! So far im not feeling a thing though not even slightly warmer, actually slept under the quilt last night.


mmm... I think I have read another log with this.

who is the manufacturer of your DNP?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

250mg DNP a day in this weather? Good luck you crazy bastard.

Is this your first time on DNP? If it is I would go with 125mg a day. 250mg in this heat by day 5-7 will be literally unbearable for you and might leave such a bad experience that you won't want to run it again.

Also as someone said, 20 days is not a short cycle. Hell, 14 days is still pretty long. You should really use the t3, this heat added to the natural lethargy you get from DNP will be hard to deal with, and ECA will only give you an energy boost for a couple days, think about using t3 after that, it's also very good to use for a few days when you're off the DNP, to prevent any rebound weight.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

In, keep the fluids up mate


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Watching this, I started DNP 2 days ago too and @250mg 

Only I take it before I go to bed, and I felt it from the first day... (I work a demanding job and work outside) I was sweating like a dog in an oven and smelt like crap, and felt a bit like crap, and am still the same lol. So I would question the legitimacy of your DNP.

I sweat so much on the first day in the blazing sun I drunk about 15L of water throughout the day (6 4 pint milk bottles of water) and more when I got home, also from sweating so much and obviously from the DNP I got rashes in a few spots from my clothes rubbing against my quads and felt like ****e, but feel alright in the regard now and rashes gone.

Eating my current diet which is high carbs low fat high protein... which I think I may need to change to I have less carbs so I dont burn up as much.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I ran 250mg for a month with T3 at 100ug a day. Side effects are different for everyone, I still managed 80 minutes of rugby when I was on the stuff.

Be careful with your diet after you're done as it can take a while for your thyroid to start functioning properly, from what I read.

You'll get used to the heat after a while, although I did run it during winter.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

lxm said:


> It's not that easy.
> 
> 20 days isnt exactly a 'short cycle' either regarding T3


Well 14-20  I don't feel the t3 is necessary it is only to combat the lethargy. I'd rather try combat it with eca and green tea.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

which is the manufacturer of your DNP?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I ran 250mg for a month with T3 at 100ug a day. Side effects are different for everyone, I still managed 80 minutes of rugby when I was on the stuff.
> 
> Be careful with your diet after you're done as it can take a while for your thyroid to start functioning properly, from what I read.
> 
> You'll get used to the heat after a while, although I did run it during winter.


I may grab some t3 just incase the lethargy is bad. The dnp doesn't effect your thyroids production of t3 whatsoever only how your body converts it so there shouldn't be any rebound. my diet is good before during and after so also so we will see how I go.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> which is the manufacturer of your DNP?


It's HP dnp 250mg


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I countered the lethargy with a **** load of fruit, the fructose keeps liver glycogen high, and helps avoid lethargy, did 2 cycles pretty recently. On second cycle only used fruit and was a lot better


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> my diet is good before during and after so also so we will see how I go.


Yeah @22%b.f your diet must be impeccable.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Yeah @22%b.f your diet must be impeccable.


I've only recently started training again after a few years lay off. Leave the smart ass comments somewhere else please.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> I've only recently started training again after a few years lay off. Leave the smart ass comments somewhere else please.


My apologies fatty.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> My apologies fatty.


Brilliant.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tbh, DNP in this weather isn't that bad - at least everyone is sweating/drinking a sh*t load of water/wearing little clothing.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Tbh, DNP in this weather isn't that bad - at least everyone is sweating/drinking a sh*t load of water/wearing little clothing.


That's a good point haha! An excuse to wear a vest or take your top off too. Would look a bit stupid with shorts n tshirt in winter


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 4:* So I'm halfway through day four and feeling absolutely nothing out of the ordinary. The only thing I've noticed different is my pee is slightly bright yellow. I tried eating a load of carbs this morning to see if there was any effect... Nothing. These must be sooo underdosed it's not funny. Or I have some amazing genetic immunity to the sides.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

yellow pee is definitely a sign. either it's underdosed or you really are resistant.

is your sweat yellow as well?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> yellow pee is definitely a sign. either it's underdosed or you really are resistant.
> 
> is your sweat yellow as well?


I'm not sweating... That's what's making me think its **** stuff. I get a little clammy but that's due to the weather.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

what about your weight?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Open up a cap and put a little bit on some white paper if you're worried it's not DNP at all. They could be under dosed or you could just be a bit resident, if the weight is coming off and there are no sides just count yourself lucky I guess.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

I purchased from them too well there reseller anyways. I been on 5 days. 250mg aday. Dont seem to be doing much for me too. Im getting mild night sweats while in bed at night thats it.when i eat carbs im not burning up. Funny thing is, my pee aint yellow.

Ive lost a few pounds, but my diet is spot on and im working my **** off . Loads of cardio etc(alot more than normal). i dont feel lethargic at all.

I have some from another source that i may change over to tomorrow and extend my cycle, but aint made me mind up yet.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

adam28 said:


> I purchased from them too well there reseller anyways. I been on 5 days. 250mg aday. Dont seem to be doing much for me too. Im getting mild night sweats while in bed at night thats it.when i eat carbs im not burning up. Funny thing is, my pee aint yellow.
> 
> Ive lost a few pounds, but my diet is spot on and im working my **** off . Loads of cardio etc(alot more than normal). i dont feel lethargic at all.
> 
> I have some from another source that i may change over to tomorrow and extend my cycle, but aint made me mind up yet.


yes, mine was from one of their resellers also... think we all know which one. i am giving it another couple of days and ill me mailing them and HP to complain, then giving them a stinking review on eroids.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

jaime101 said:


> Open up a cap and put a little bit on some white paper if you're worried it's not DNP at all. They could be under dosed or you could just be a bit resident, if the weight is coming off and there are no sides just count yourself lucky I guess.


There is definitely dnp in the caps but im thinking its very very small amounts... closer to 50mg than 250mg. The power on one of the caps stained my fingers yellow a bit so it is dnp, but i think the cap is just rammed full of vit c and just a tiny amount of dnp....

i waited 3 weeks for delivery too... not happy.

taking my 5 tab soon and i have not felt a single thing from them. will weigh in, in the morning and see whats happening with my weight.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> i am giving it another couple of days and ill me mailing them and HP to complain, then giving them a stinking review on eroids.


Yep im with you there mate.

Also i waited along time as they were out of stock. And yes, i got stained fingers too. so must have small bit of dnp in there.

wondering as they took to many orders, they ended up cutting it. who knows....

Cant see much change happening on your 5th tab. i took mine this morning.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Also mate go on the website where you bought them from an click on where it says vote for us on muscle gurus and read the review on there dnp, not good reading ....


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm ordering from a new lab tomorrow, they're literally just opening so who knows what the quality will be like. Emailed them and it's looking promising though, if you're interested the brand is Klona


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> I'm ordering from a new lab tomorrow, they're literally just opening so who knows what the quality will be like. Emailed them and it's looking promising though, if you're interested the brand is Klona


Yeah i see them m8. please keep us updated on your progress.

Cheers


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Also mate go on the website where you bought them from an click on where it says vote for us on muscle gurus and read the review on there dnp, not good reading ....


Well if it doesnt take any effect by day 6 im going to have to double the dose to try get something from this waste of money. I will spreading the word that HP and 1stops DNP is so under dosed it useless.


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Well if it doesnt take any effect by day 6 im going to have to double the dose to try get something from this waste of money. I will spreading the word that HP and 1stops DNP is so under dosed it useless.


Well I've heard from a lot of people that HP DNP is very well dosed, and it seems both of you guys bought yours from 1s which just buy their DNP in bulk from HP so I would hold off on slamming HP at the moment. It's just possible that 1s buys the powder then cuts it down themselves.

I'm in pretty much the same situation as you, but I bought from HP. It took them about 2-3 weeks to send it as they were backlogged but I don't start my cycle for another week so wouldn't be able to comment on the dosage of theirs yet.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

jaime101 said:


> Well I've heard from a lot of people that HP DNP is very well dosed, and it seems both of you guys bought yours from 1s which just buy their DNP in bulk from HP so I would hold off on slamming HP at the moment. It's just possible that 1s buys the powder then cuts it down themselves.
> 
> I'm in pretty much the same situation as you, but I bought from HP. It took them about 2-3 weeks to send it as they were backlogged but I don't start my cycle for another week so wouldn't be able to comment on the dosage of theirs yet.


Its the same guy running two sites selling the exact same stuff, they are not a re-seller. If you check [reviewsite] [brand] is answering and posting on the HP page.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 5:* Absolutely nothing, slept with quilt on again last night as it just isnt hot. Also my weight hasnt budged. Brilliant waste of money.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> *DAY 5:* Absolutely nothing, slept with quilt on again last night as it just isnt hot. Also my weight hasnt budged. Brilliant waste of money.


How many carbs have you been eating?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> How many carbs have you been eating?


Ive been under 50g carbs for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Ive been under 50g carbs for the past 2 weeks.


You need to take another look at your diet then.

You should've lost weight in 5 days even without the DNP.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> You need to take another look at your diet then.
> 
> You should've lost weight in 5 days even without the DNP.


I have. This morning my weight hasn't moved though from sat at 193lbs... this could be water retention. Been drinking **** loads of water and not peeing as much as usual... possibly due to the glycerol.

Either way the DNP is crap I should be sweating from 125mg never mind 250mg.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> I have. This morning my weight hasn't moved though from sat at 193lbs... this could be water retention. Been drinking **** loads of water and not peeing as much as usual... possibly due to the glycerol.
> 
> Either way the DNP is crap I should be sweating from 125mg never mind 250mg.


Your on no carbs mate, If the DNP is bunk you wouldn't be holding water. In fact if you were drinking that much and the DNP is bunk you will lose water weight.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Your on no carbs mate, If the DNP is bunk you wouldn't be holding water. In fact if you were drinking that much and the DNP is bunk you will lose water weight.


Its not bunk, its just really really under dosed. I would estimate under 100mg per cap, because if it was even 125mg i should be getting the sweats by day 5.

Anyway will see what weight I am tomorrow, im upping the dosage and upping the Vit C. Will be hard session in the gym tonight so interesting to see how much more i sweat than usual.

...one more thing... i havent had a **** since friday haha! time for some fibre!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

RS4 said:


> eat some more carbs and up the dnp
> 
> i ate moderate carbs on dnp and lost more than when i ran keto on dnp


Yeah im going to be upping them a bit to 100-150g see how that goes along with upping the dnp dose.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That's poor the amount of money I spent on my dnp, on the food, specially in this weather where all fruit and veg is over charged..... Then all the supplements to stay healthy..... Spent a fortune, wouldn't be happy if the stiff was under dosed. The cost of the dnp vs the diet and supplements is tiny


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

OP, are you using T3 as well, since apparently it is necessary when running dnp?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> That's poor the amount of money I spent on my dnp, on the food, specially in this weather where all fruit and veg is over charged..... Then all the supplements to stay healthy..... Spent a fortune, wouldn't be happy if the stiff was under dosed. The cost of the dnp vs the diet and supplements is tiny


Yeah its a pain in the ass. Upping the dose anyway, see if that helps then getting on to the supplier to see if will refund me or send me some proper stuff.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> OP, are you using T3 as well, since apparently it is necessary when running dnp?


No i am not. And it is not necessary, its a personal preference. And there are mixed opinions on it.

As long as the dose is low enough it is fine to run with dnp. If your dnp cycle is prolonged though... say 3 weeks + i would stay clear of T3 as it will shut your thyroid down. Thyroid is something i really dont want to mess about with too much as there is family history of thyroid problems.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been using one of HP's resellers DNP as well for 7 days and I must say I am tolerating this much much easier.

The last time I used DNP I used D-Hacks and after 3 days I looked like a corpse. I was sweating sooo insanely and my energy was completely sapped.

Now on day 8, the only side effect I'm getting are watery stools. I am sweating quite a bit but you have to take the weather into account as well. My energy is also completely fine and managed to deadlift 260kg over the weekend as per usual.

When using D-Hacks, I got to a point where even benching 60kg was too difficult for me (and my personal best is 190kg lol).

I think it's interesting to point out that I used D-Hacks in the winter when it was snowing and even then I was sweating buckets.

This DNP is definitely under-dosed from what I can tell.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> I've been using one of HP's resellers DNP as well for 7 days and I must say I am tolerating this much much easier.
> 
> The last time I used DNP I used D-Hacks and after 3 days I looked like a corpse. I was sweating sooo insanely and my energy was completely sapped.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the case. A lot of people reporting the same issue. He is not doing his reputation any favours. I'm gonna double to dose and hope i at least get the effects of a 125mg dose


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> That seems to be the case. A lot of people reporting the same issue. He is not doing his reputation any favours. I'm gonna double to dose and hope i at least get the effects of a 125mg dose


It's quite disappointing really. Its a shame as I haven't managed to find another source for DNP and the one I have found is obviously retard.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well i swapped over to other dnp today(they are crystal yellow caps, 250mg) as i didnt think 1stp was having any effect. So will see how i go.

next step wait for feedback on klonalabs.

PS who can find us some guaranteed correctly dosed gear? Sick of fcuking trial and error.

Bring back Dhacks for fook sake! Maybe he will open in another name. Who knows


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Its the same guy running two sites selling the exact same stuff, they are not a re-seller. If you check [review site] [gear source] is answering and posting on the HP page.


You should edit those two buddy.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this your first attempt at dnp funkdocta?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> You should edit those two buddy.


Really? Though it was ok to mention a brand (1stop) just not where to get it? Should I edit it?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Is this your first attempt at dnp funkdocta?


It is yes mate. I've upped the dose so I'm hoping I'm gonna at least get some sweats tonight.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Really? Though it was ok to mention a brand (edit) just not where to get it? Should I edit it?


The place you mention is a source rather than a brand I think. The brand as far as I know is HP.

Incidentally I've exchanged pms on an American board with someone who used the site you mention and lost a decent amount of weight in a short duration, so unless they've changed suppliers I'd imagine it's g2g.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> The place you mention is a source rather than a brand I think. The brand as far as I know is HP.
> 
> Incidentally I've exchanged pms on an American board with someone who used the site you mention and lost a decent amount of weight in a short duration, so unless they've changed suppliers I'd imagine it's g2g.


By all accounts their stuff is usually g2g. But they recently had a huge amount of orders and no DNP.... so my theory is that with so many peoples orders outstanding they spread their batch a little thin when they got it in stock. They buy the powder and cap it themselves with Vit C.

I've upped my dose now, one morning one night as thats the way to get the highest saturation and I finally got some mild sweats after eating some carbs. Still bang out of order how underdosed they are, its not even a small amount, its well over half underdosed.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> By all accounts their stuff is usually g2g. But they recently had a huge amount of orders and no DNP.... so my theory is that with so many peoples orders outstanding they spread their batch a little thin when they got it in stock. They buy the powder and cap it themselves with Vit C.
> 
> I've upped my dose now, one morning one night as thats the way to get the highest saturation and I finally got some mild sweats after eating some carbs. Still bang out of order how underdosed they are, its not even a small amount, its well over half underdosed.


I took 2 caps last night before bed and sweated literally all fluids out. Went gym at 6am to train chest, triceps & delts & I sweated more during this session compared to when I do HIIT cardio,

I'm unsure whether this effect is solely from the DNP as it is extremely humid today. My girlfriend herself found it incredibly difficult to sleep last night so I'll have to keep this dose up for a few more days and assess.

In terms of feeling a dip in strength or fatigue, none at all.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Carefull about doubling the dose lads, the half life etc, its not standard practice to double the dose


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Carefull about doubling the dose lads, the half life etc, its not standard practice to double the dose


I'd rather sweat and feel like **** whilst I'm asleep as opposed to the office lol. My co-workers will start to think there's something severely wrong with me if they see me sitting in a puddle of sweat, hence why I take the whole 2 caps at night.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Carefull about doubling the dose lads, the half life etc, its not standard practice to double the dose


They are that underdosed that we have to double the dose. I honestly think there is less that 100mg in each "250mg" cap. I've doubled the dose and feeling very very mild warmth, but it is a pretty humid.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

only dnp i rate which was correctly dosed was from

d hacks

brl cap version & argy dnp all spot on

hp dnp has always had bad reviews, anyone used muscle mutants dnp ?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 6:* Double dose split, one morning, one night..... still not a thing. No sweats or heat. That should be in theory 500mg per day.... and splitting the dose heightens the saturation level and still nothing...

These seriously must have like about 25mg in each cap... surely I should be feeling something even if the double dose added up to 100-125mg??

Not weighed myself for a couple of days, diet has been good. Going to weigh myself tomorrow and see if there is any significant loss that could be explained by just have a good diet.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> *DAY 6:* Double dose split, one morning, one night..... still not a thing. No sweats or heat. That should be in theory 500mg per day.... and splitting the dose heightens the saturation level and still nothing...
> 
> These seriously must have like about 25mg in each cap... surely I should be feeling something even if the double dose added up to 100-125mg??
> 
> Not weighed myself for a couple of days, diet has been good. Going to weigh myself tomorrow and see if there is any significant loss that could be explained by just have a good diet.


I've been using 500mg in one dose just before bed and I now feel like dying lol.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> I've been using 500mg in one dose just before bed and I now feel like dying lol.


Strange... splitting the 500 into 2 x 250mg doses should deliver a higher saturation level over all. :/

You sure its not just the heat we have been having the last few nights?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Strange... splitting the 500 into 2 x 250mg doses should deliver a higher saturation level over all. :/
> 
> You sure its not just the heat we have been having the last few nights?


Its very hard to say mate. I'm in Manchester and the humidity here as well as in my flat is ridiculous. Yesterday I jumped into bed at 11pm and woke up 1am completely drenched in swear and dehydrated. From there I woke up every hour for a drink as I simply couldn't sleep.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> Its very hard to say mate. I'm in Manchester and the humidity here as well as in my flat is ridiculous. Yesterday I jumped into bed at 11pm and woke up 1am completely drenched in swear and dehydrated. From there I woke up every hour for a drink as I simply couldn't sleep.


I'm in Liverpool, so same here. I threw a fan on and i was fine last night slept right through. It is very humid though, thunder storms circling. Just have to see how this double dose pans out... I have enough left for 6 days.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> I'm in Liverpool, so same here. I threw a fan on and i was fine last night slept right through. It is very humid though, thunder storms circling. Just have to see how this double dose pans out... I have enough left for 6 days.


I'm sleeping with the fan about 20cm away from my face lol. Its doing nothing


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> I'm sleeping with the fan about 20cm away from my face lol. Its doing nothing


I must have some weird immunity to the sides...?? Or i was unlucky enough to get the end of the batch haha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You lads compared batch numbers?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> You lads compared batch numbers?


they came in a clear plastic bag in a jiffybag... there was no batch number


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> Its very hard to say mate. I'm in Manchester and the humidity here as well as in my flat is ridiculous. Yesterday I jumped into bed at 11pm and woke up 1am completely drenched in swear and dehydrated. From there I woke up every hour for a drink as I simply couldn't sleep.


That sounds about right if you're taking 500mg in one go.



funkdocta said:


> I must have some weird immunity to the sides...?? Or i was unlucky enough to get the end of the batch haha


Haha now that would be a blessing. But if you're taking 500mg a day then there's no way you wouldn't be feeling it by now. So it must be underdosed or you just really overestimated the side effects of DNP and maybe the heat is making you think it's that and not the DNP? That still wouldn't explain you not being lethargic or heating up after carbs, so yeah, must be underdosed. Won't know how badly until you weigh yourself, I'd like to see how much you lost.

When did both of you order, and then receive your batch?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

jaime101 said:


> That sounds about right if you're taking 500mg in one go.
> 
> Haha now that would be a blessing. But if you're taking 500mg a day then there's no way you wouldn't be feeling it by now. So it must be underdosed or you just really overestimated the side effects of DNP and maybe the heat is making you think it's that and not the DNP? That still wouldn't explain you not being lethargic or heating up after carbs, so yeah, must be underdosed. Won't know how badly until you weigh yourself, I'd like to see how much you lost.
> 
> When did both of you order, and then receive your batch?


I ordered end of June, and received last week (thursday)


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

i got mine about the same time as funkdoctas, had a long wait cos they were back logged. And my dnp is having same result as his.

Now on other source, but not getting much from that either. have upped to 500mg tonight.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 7:* Still nothing from upping the dose, just my pee is stinking. Weighed in this morning at 192lbs...

Very confused. Ive lost 3.2lbs in 7 days... thats what I should be losing with just the cals below maintenance. Which means the DNP has been pretty uselss.

What weight loss should I have been looking at? I would have expected 7lbs approx.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> *DAY 7:* Still nothing from upping the dose, just my pee is stinking. Weighed in this morning at 192lbs...
> 
> Very confused. Ive lost 3.2lbs in 7 days... thats what I should be losing with just the cals below maintenance. Which means the DNP has been pretty uselss.
> 
> What weight loss should I have been looking at? I would have expected 7lbs approx.


I doubt you would have lost on the diet alone over 3 lbs unless your cals are 1500 below maintenance, which is too low and would open up a whole other world if issues for you anyway as far as muscle catabolism goes.

If you didn't carb deplete going into the DNP run, then the first week can be little or no weight loss IME. Second and third week is where the real losses happen, and then the first week off as well. You'll lose more in the first week off than you will in the first week on. Don't stress on 3lbs lost.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I doubt you would have lost on the diet alone over 3 lbs unless your cals are 1500 below maintenance, which is too low and would open up a whole other world if issues for you anyway as far as muscle catabolism goes.
> 
> If you didn't carb deplete going into the DNP run, then the first week can be little or no weight loss IME. Second and third week is where the real losses happen, and then the first week off as well. You'll lose more in the first week off than you will in the first week on. Don't stress on 3lbs lost.


Well calories have been 1900 only 500 or so below maintenance, I was on approx 50g per day the whole week leading up to starting so shouldnt have had much carbs to burn off. There is obviously some DNP in the caps as my pee stinks of chemicals. Ive had no lethargy though and my training has been good.

Lets see how week 2 goes... if i manage to get some properly dosed dnp i will start using them and extend the cycle a little bit.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Well calories have been 1900 only 500 or so below maintenance, I was on approx 50g per day the whole week leading up to starting so shouldnt have had much carbs to burn off. There is obviously some DNP in the caps as my pee stinks of chemicals. Ive had no lethargy though and my training has been good.
> 
> Lets see how week 2 goes... if i manage to get some properly dosed dnp i will start using them and extend the cycle a little bit.


500 cals a day deficit, would mean that you would have lost 1lb in the same time without DNP. IF you depleted, then also remember that you will be holding water as well.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> 500 cals a day deficit, would mean that you would have lost 1lb in the same time without DNP. IF you depleted, then also remember that you will be holding water as well.


Well thats good, it seems i am at least getting something from the DNP. Very interested to see how the 2nd week goes now.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If the DNP is responsible for the extra 2lb loss per week and you're not feeling any side effects then it sounds perfect. :beer:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> If the DNP is responsible for the extra 2lb loss per week and you're not feeling any side effects then it sounds perfect. :beer:


I think it could have been more like 5lbs if it was properly dosed  I suppose no sides has its benefits lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

PharmaDub said:


> Well if he's on a keto diet water weight would have dropped off so he would have lost a bit more than 1lb. Also factor in his exercise.


I thought you needed to eat carbs when taking DNP ?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

PharmaDub said:


> Well if he's on a keto diet water weight would have dropped off so he would have lost a bit more than 1lb. Also factor in his exercise.


On training days I raise my calories but keep it enough to still maintain a deficit. Carbs all this week have been between 50-100g apart from the one day I ate about 200g trying to see if I got the sweats... Which I didn't.

Upping the dose to "500" split over 2 doses has helped, I am getting clammy sweats after any carbs I take in.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I thought you needed to eat carbs when taking DNP ?


Hell no, they burn you up  well starchy carbs, fruit is the way forward


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 8:* Fook me i was sweating last night, think the double dose has kicked in and this is what DNP should be like (250mg)

Weighing in this morning im down to 191.4lbs. That is a 12oz (0.75lb) drop. To be honest it may have had something to do with my morning routine 

But the weight is heading in the right direction.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> *DAY 8:* Fook me i was sweating last night, think the double dose has kicked in and this is what DNP should be like (250mg)
> 
> Weighing in this morning im down to 191.4lbs. That is a 12oz (0.75lb) drop. To be honest it may have had something to do with my morning routine
> 
> But the weight is heading in the right direction.


I've had to come off and I've taken a few days off from gym as well due to the extreme lethargy.

Have been binging on junk food for 2 days now but look shredded as f*ck.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> I've had to come off and I've taken a few days off from gym as well due to the extreme lethargy.
> 
> Have been binging on junk food for 2 days now but look shredded as f*ck.


Im using every ounce of my being not to go to KFC!!! Fook me its been so long since i had a junk food binge! Im off to V Festival in 3 weeks so will be one big weekend binge


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Im using every ounce of my being not to go to KFC!!! Fook me its been so long since i had a junk food binge! Im off to V Festival in 3 weeks so will be one big weekend binge


I haven't binged in exactly 2 months lol. After DNP though I needed it for my own sanity.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Psyllium Husk is your friend! And I can't stress how much you need to be glugging the water - even though you'll be ****ing every 2 minutes! :tongue:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Psyllium Husk is your friend! And I can't stress how much you need to be glugging the water - even though you'll be ****ing every 2 minutes! :tongue:


I'm well in that habit already **** like a race horse on the lash


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 9:* Well well well.... I'm finally getting the sweats. The "250mg" split am and pm is finally wokring. Big weight loss this morning... Im now down to 189.6. That is a 1.5lbs drop from yesterday.

It will have been helped my the insanity kettle bell session and an hour of football, and being about 1000 cals (net) under maintenance yesterday. Just didnt get much chance to eat.

I haven been hit my lethargy yet, and im dreading it. Got myself some fruit and the ECA is ready


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I found ECA very helpful - wish I'd tried it with DNP sooner, but was concerned with the chemical cocktail and the effect on my digestive organs!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> *DAY 9:* Well well well.... I'm finally getting the sweats. The "250mg" split am and pm is finally wokring. Big weight loss this morning... Im now down to 189.6. That is a 1.5lbs drop from yesterday.
> 
> It will have been helped my the insanity kettle bell session and an hour of football, and being about 1000 cals (net) under maintenance yesterday. Just didnt get much chance to eat.
> 
> I haven been hit my lethargy yet, and im dreading it. Got myself some fruit and the ECA is ready


Im pretty much at the same stage as you mate been on 10 days and am feeling abit lethargic now, took an eca and works wonders 

Ive lost 5lbs in 10 days


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Gonna be starting a prohormone cycle in a couple of weeks. It will be a recomp so I want only lean muscle gain and some fat loss if possible.

Any of you have any ideas on what my cals should be for this and macros?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Gonna be starting a prohormone cycle in a couple of weeks. It will be a recomp so I want only lean muscle gain and some fat loss if possible.
> 
> Any of you have any ideas on what my cals should be for this and macros?


I take it you meant after you finish the DNP yeh?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Poke said:


> I take it you meant after you finish the DNP yeh?


Haha yes of course! What a waste of money that would be!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Haha yes of course! What a waste of money that would be!


Lol was gonna say!

As for your recomp dunno its hard for anyway else to say, everyone works differently specially when it comes to bulking and possible losing some fat at the same time, some people just above maintenance, some like 300 over, some high fat low carb, some low fat high carb ect.

Only way is to experiment on yourself


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

@funkdocta, how you getting on mate?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

adam28 said:


> @funkdocta, how you getting on mate?


Sides seemed to have dropped off a bit. Haven't weighed in intentionally, will way in in Thursday morning and see what the change is. Definitely lost the visceral fat I had accumulated from not training for a few years. Had comments about it.

Had a really bad cheat day yesterday though it was brothers birthday so had quite a few beers and a massive Indian. Back on the wagon today though. Ill be running the dnp until sat or Sunday I think. Then give it a week or two and start a recomp with a hardcore prohormone stack.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Well after getting in touch with the supplier they kindly sent me out another batch free of charge! Mighty fine customer service i must say.

Lets see if these are dosed properly... Will most likely still only run the cycle until sunday though, that will be 16 days.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Well Ive been taking the new DNP the source sent me... These are definitely dosed much better. Im having to have a fan on me constantly even though my carbs are never going over 120g on training days and 50g on non training days.

Will be weighing in tomorrow morning, see if there has been any movement and if my curry and beers on sunday screwed me up


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*DAY 14: *Well well well. The new DNP i got is the dogs bollocks, 1 cap a day and sweating like a nun in a dildo shop!

Weighed in this morning at 186lbs That is pretty much a 10lbs drop in 2 weeks, even with having the ****ty DNP and having to double up.

I think i am going to keep this run going until sunday at the very latest. I go to V festival in 2 weeks and dont want to be ****ing sweat when im drinking beer


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> *DAY 14: *Well well well. The new DNP i got is the dogs bollocks, 1 cap a day and sweating like a nun in a dildo shop!
> 
> Weighed in this morning at 186lbs That is pretty much a 10lbs drop in 2 weeks, even with having the ****ty DNP and having to double up.
> 
> I think i am going to keep this run going until sunday at the very latest. I go to V festival in 2 weeks and dont want to be ****ing sweat when im drinking beer


I received new caps yesterday myself and will be running them from Monday. By the sounds of it, all seems to be good now with this DNP 

Still interested on hearing how Klona stacks up though.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Contest said:


> I received new caps yesterday myself and will be running them from Monday. By the sounds of it, all seems to be good now with this DNP
> 
> Still interested on hearing how Klona stacks up though.


Yes very interested also. Klona seems very competitively priced. You will definitely notice the difference in the new caps, you can even tell from how yellow they look. Got me sweating without eating any carbs haha!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Yes very interested also. Klona seems very competitively priced. You will definitely notice the difference in the new caps, you can even tell from how yellow they look. Got me sweating without eating any carbs haha!


I noticed the same thing straight away also. I still have the old caps and the newer ones seem much more yellow.

I've been reading about Klona and apparently their website looks very similar to an ex DNP producer who turned out to be a scammer.

Will just have to wait and see what feedback is like.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

yeah a few people have ordered the stuff so only time will tell


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Ordered Klona dnp today. Others here got their stuff fine.


Lets see how good their stuff is then


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Ordered Klona dnp today. Others here got their stuff fine.


Keep us posted fella, interested to see what the dosing is like


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Ordered Klona dnp today. Others here got their stuff fine.


Yep very interested too.

Cheers


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Ordered Klona dnp today. Others here got their stuff fine.


Also ordered dnp and t3... Keep uk m updated...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

*Day 15:* How super boring is this "journal"?? Haha needs something to brighten the place up!



Anyway.... Dropped another half a pound to 185.6lbs would be good if I could get to 182lbs then get this muscle poppin like it used to


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Been a good read this, how much you dropped in total?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

havering said:


> Been a good read this, how much you dropped in total?


Almost 10lbs in 15 days. The first 7 days where a bit of a waste of time due to the DNP being so dramatically underdosed. Since I doubled them i started losing the weight properly. And since the new DNP arrived I only need the 1 x 250mg per day and it has you sweating like a blind lesbian in a fish market 

I dont think im carrying much water weight and my muscles are completely flat, I would expect once i stop taking the DNP on sunday, my weight will increase from my muscles filling back up, i would guestimate that equates to about 4-5lb? Ive got a feeling with DNP a lot of the wieght you lose is not fat but all the water/glycogen in your muscles. But I started at 195.2lbs and weighed in at 185.6lbs so thats 10lbs with a few days left to run and it will be in my system for a little bit after that.

After my recomp i will be doing in a couple of week i will be running another 14 days of DNP with the proper dosages and hope to lose significant amounts of fat.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Got a Klona delivery today but im sunburnt at the moment so hot and prickly enough.


Cool m8, let us know when you pop your 1st pill


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Well after getting in touch with the supplier they kindly sent me out another batch free of charge! Mighty fine customer service i must say.
> 
> Lets see if these are dosed properly... Will most likely still only run the cycle until sunday though, that will be 16 days.


Man, I hope my DNP isn't underdosed like yours, it's from the same place and I received it like a week ago.

Did you contact the guy about it and he sent you another batch or what?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

I bought mine from there too, and got it a couple weeks ago and have been on it for about 6 days now and to be honest I am feeling they are underdosed, but not massively as yours were. I feel it, just not as much as I did when I was on d-hacks.

It's more like some of the caps are properly dosed, some are underdosed. And I can tell that just from the colour of the caps really. Some days I sweat a lot more than others, and that probably depends on the dosage of the cap. I mean one cap is nearly totally white, and I took out some powder and put it on a napkin and it didn't do anything, literally full of Vit C or whatever they use..

How yellow did your new caps get that are properly dosed? Any chance of a pic?


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

jaime101 said:


> I bought mine from there too, and got it a couple weeks ago and have been on it for about 6 days now and to be honest I am feeling they are underdosed, but not massively as yours were. I feel it, just not as much as I did when I was on d-hacks.
> 
> It's more like some of the caps are properly dosed, some are underdosed. And I can tell that just from the colour of the caps really. Some days I sweat a lot more than others, and that probably depends on the dosage of the cap. I mean one cap is nearly totally white, and I took out some powder and put it on a napkin and it didn't do anything, literally full of Vit C or whatever they use..
> 
> How yellow did your new caps get that are properly dosed? Any chance of a pic?


Yeah, some caps are more yellow in what I have as well. Pretty disappointing to hear, wish I knew of a legitimate source. Anyway, right now I'm in PCT, but will give them a go in about a week.

how many caps do you take per day to get decent results?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sticking to one cap a day at the moment, I'll wait another 2-3 days see if the build up of it in my system makes me feel the sides and if not I'll just double the dose to two caps a day. Use it all up and move over to klona if they're legit.


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep, Klona seems to be good, and they're new so I doubt they would rip you off.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

i just wanna know if they are dosed correctly....


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Well been off a couple of days sweats completely gone even after carbs. All in all a 10lb drop in 2 weeks is awesome. Ill be doing a recomp for a while starting end of month then run another 2 weeks of dnp.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

That's a 10lb loss, even with the dodgy/underdose caps? Until you had the proper stuff.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Well been off a couple of days sweats completely gone even after carbs. All in all a 10lb drop in 2 weeks is awesome. Ill be doing a recomp for a while starting end of month then run another 2 weeks of dnp.


Keep us updated on your next cycle mate....

Do you have some water retention?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Keep us updated on your next cycle mate....
> 
> Do you have some water retention?


Didn't really feel I got any, a touch round my ankles. Which has now gone.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

do you have before-after pics?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> do you have before-after pics?


No sorry, it is something i will remember to do next time.

Anyways....

Its seems i must have been carrying a little water weight as this morning i weighed in at 183lbs. I think im actually going to have to buy some new jeans, ive got a couple of pairs of 34" and 36" waist ones and they are too big. The 36" jeans literally fall down without a belt.

Very happy with the fat loss but not with the money loss to buy new jeans haha


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

well, it worked despite being underdosed then!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark_Ansem said:


> well, it worked despite being underdosed then!


Yes eventually. I had to double the dose to what would have been 500mg and then i added in the new DNP i got sent towards the end of the 2nd week.


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

I might do a cycle when I'm off these antibiotics. How was your carb intake while on DNP mate? And what supplements did you use?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sh!t aint tried me jeans yet, and i go away in 2 weeks oooops...

Well im carrying water weight, coming off by the day. 1 more lb and i would of lost a full stone, i basically got a four pack, 1 more cycle of dnp after hols then a clean bulk up 

@ funkdocta the same supplier has said he will send me a new batch too after i sent him pic of what was in the caps...

Have you opened a new tab? they look ok?

Cheers


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mpx said:


> I might do a cycle when I'm off these antibiotics. How was your carb intake while on DNP mate? And what supplements did you use?


Cut out all carbs for about 3-4 days prior to starting. Then 50-100g per day. Basically cut out things like rice bread potatoes etc.. carbs mostly came passively. Apart from one blow out i had... mmmm curry and beer haha!

I used Vit C, ALA, Vit E and Electrolytes. Some caffeine for workouts too.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

What amounts of Vit C, Vit E, ALA and Electrolytes did you use?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

havering said:


> What amounts of Vit C, Vit E, ALA and Electrolytes did you use?


3g Vit C per day

800iu Vit E per day

1g ALA per day

2 x myprotein electrolyte tabs per day (or after training).

Split the doses morning and evening.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys, did you use Klona DNP after?

Reason is, I used 1stop last time for my first DNP run and thought it was awesome! Wondering how the Klona DNP is against 1stop DNP as Klona is considerably cheaper.

Looking to purchase more for my next run and don't know who out of them two...

@MrLulz

@funkdocta


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Username-Here said:


> Hey guys, did you use Klona DNP after?
> 
> Reason is, I used 1stop last time for my first DNP run and thought it was awesome! Wondering how the Klona DNP is against 1stop DNP as Klona is considerably cheaper.
> 
> ...


I haven't used it yet. I have some ready for use in a few weeks. Heard a lot of of good things about it though. The 1stop DNP was quite under-dosed but when I go that sorted out it was good to go.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I haven't used it yet. I have some ready for use in a few weeks. Heard a lot of of good things about it though. The 1stop DNP was quite under-dosed but when I go that sorted out it was good to go.


Okay, cool.

When you use Klona DNP, post what you think of it compared to 1stops. I'd be interested to hear :thumb:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Username-Here said:


> Okay, cool.
> 
> When you use Klona DNP, post what you think of it compared to 1stops. I'd be interested to hear :thumb:


Will do! Wont be too long before i start.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Username-Here said:


> Hey guys, did you use Klona DNP after?
> 
> Reason is, I used 1stop last time for my first DNP run and thought it was awesome! Wondering how the Klona DNP is against 1stop DNP as Klona is considerably cheaper.
> 
> ...


Only ever used Dhacks and Klona Labs - both spot on.


----------

